# Photo verdunkeln



## wpb (17. September 2006)

Hy!

Gibt es in Photoshop eine Möglichkeit, ein Bild zu verdunkeln

Danke schon mal!


----------



## Alexander Groß (17. September 2006)

Helligkeit & Kontrast

Tonwertkorrektur

etc.


Um was geht es denn genau?




Alex


----------



## Malaxo (18. September 2006)

CTRL + L  (Tonwertkorrektur)

Reicht dir das oder was genau


----------



## Iceripper (18. September 2006)

Hi,

du kannst auch eine neue Ebene erstellen, die mit schwarz füllen.
Bei den Ebenenoptionen stellst du dann auf multipilzieren, weiches Licht oder hartes Licht.
Nun kannst du über den Schieberegler der Deckkraft, die "Stärke" einstellen.

Ich hoffe das ist die Art von "abdunkeln" die du meinst.

Mfg Andy


----------



## helaukoenig (18. September 2006)

Anderer Vorschlag: Einstellungsebene Tonwertkorrektur über das Bild legen und den Gammawert auf kleiner eins setzen.
Dies sorgt dafür, dass das Bild in den Mitten abgedunkelt wird, die Höhen erhalten bleiben und es verhindert, dass dir die Tiefen gänzlich zulaufen. Das Arbeiten mit der Einstellungsebene bietet die Möglichkeit, unterschiedliche Einstellungen auszuprobieren und nötigenfalls durch Löschen der Ebene alles auf Anfang zu setzen.
Deshalb nie und nimmer nicht die Helligkeit verändern.


----------



## digital art (25. September 2006)

Strl + L
oder Strl + U

einfacher gehts nicht


----------

